# Three Dimensional Cable Knit



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The Tatyana Hat Pattern is for both a headband and a hat. The headband incorporates a horizontal 3-D cable and is complemented by five horizontal cables around the hat. Top it off with a pompom for an extra fun look.

$5.00
http://www.etsy.com/listing/183096909/pdf-105-tatyana-hat-knitting-3d-cable?ref=shop_home_active_14

and
$5.00
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tatyana-hat-and-headband-with-3d-cables

As a thank you to all of my KP friends for helping me reach my fund raising goals, I am offering several discounts in my Esty shop this week. Save 15 percent on orders with a total of $1 to $99 with coupon code Off15. Save 20 percent on orders with a minimum total of $100 with coupon code 20percent100. Be sure to apply before you checkout.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely cable work!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

That is so gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love this hat, so cute!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

very pretty hat


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I checked out your Etsy store, and you have beautiful patterns and hand made finished products.. You must be one busy lady making up and writing all those patterns...It is something I know I will never be good at doing... I can create my own designs, but to put it pen to paper and in words someone else can understand ..ggrrrrr.. so without sounding as a smart ass,,,,, I say Hats off to you...lol

enjoy seeing your work.... Happy Crafting....Davena


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

